# Was going to do the background myself... but



## turbokev (Nov 26, 2012)

I caved and bought a couple of 3D Universal Rock setups....

I had already gone to Lowes and got Styrofoam, cutting implements, Drylock, brushes, etc.. Spent about $50 dollars.
Then, while looking for inspiration, I came across a website that sells the Universal Rock stuff at a reasonable price.
I spent an hour looking carefully at each one, checking here and YouTube to see of anyone else had posted that type.

I found 2 that I liked the look of so I hit the 'Chat with Us" button on the site and a guy named Eric spent the better
part of another hour discussing them, and chatting about installation options. He told me they look even better in
person than the canned web images show, then he took some pictures right then of a couple I was interested in and
sent them to me through the chat.. (I didn't think to screenshot them, but they were nice) Great customer service.

I'm returning my Lowes stuff as Eric gave me some better than advertised prices on the 2 parts I wanted.. 
Saves me the hours of trial and error on the home made background, especially since I'm doing 2 of them.

Both tanks I'm setting up are 40 gallon breeders.. (couldn't resist the $1 a gallon deal)
Both backgrounds I got are bigger than the tanks back wall, but I've got a plan to make them work.

First one is called Olgas with Base..



















Its taller than the tank but the width is right on. I got the rigid foam version of this one so I can mount it off the 
back wall by an inch to hide the filter tube where I want it. I may leave the background as is and let it come up out of the water.
Not sure yet..I'll have to play with it when it gets here to see of I like the look, or if I'll need to cut it down.

Tank number 2 gets a background called Canyons.. its 4 feet by 24".










This one I will cut down to 16" tall but I wont change the length. This tank will be in a corner so I'm going to
install the background along the back wall then curve it on the right hand side wall and use the open space
in the right rear corner to hide equipment.

Gathering the rest of the equipment for these builds.. filters on the way, will have glass tops cut after I decide
what to do with the Olgas.. might try in line heaters on these.. Cant wait to get started.


----------



## DrTenochtitlan (Jun 17, 2012)

I really like Universal Rocks products. They're inexpensive, but look nice. I got the ultra-thin "Rocky 3D" background for my 55 gallon tank. It takes almost no room at all. It was only $77 (for the 55 gallon version). Here's a link to my review of it:

viewtopic.php?f=7&t=247196&start=15


----------



## turbokev (Nov 26, 2012)

I had seen your post before ordering.. Even that thin one looks great and is a good option for the 
standard 55 floor space.. Where I had the 18 wide floor I decided to get some 'dimension' lol..
I guess I'll see how that works out 

I paid $90 for the rubbery Canyon, and $60 for the rigid Olgas.. I think they were great deals.


----------



## DrTenochtitlan (Jun 17, 2012)

turbokev said:


> I had seen your post before ordering.. Even that thin one looks great and is a good option for the
> standard 55 floor space.. Where I had the 18 wide floor I decided to get some 'dimension' lol..
> I guess I'll see how that works out
> 
> I paid $90 for the rubbery Canyon, and $60 for the rigid Olgas.. I think they were great deals.


I totally agree. If you've got at least 18", I think the ones you selected are a great option.


----------



## b3w4r3 (Dec 14, 2012)

Congatz, I purchased the Olgas rubbery in 72 X 24 a few days ago, should be here tomorrow. It was $214, sounds like you got yours from the same place. They have much lower prices than anywhere else I found. Guess I should have chatted with them, could have saved a few more dollars lol.


----------



## turbokev (Nov 26, 2012)

My backgrounds arrived today..

There was a delay as the only rigid Olgas they had got cracked..
They checked on getting another one quickly and couldn't so they sent me the more expensive
rubbery version at no additional cost..

These backgrounds are really nice.. amazing detail and texture. The web pictures
do zero justice to how nice they are in person.

Now to plan out intake and return locations and trim these up..


----------



## b3w4r3 (Dec 14, 2012)

I used a table saw to cut mine, had to trim 3 inches off the height (I cut it off of the bottom). Made quick work of it and left a nice straight cut. Make sure you wash it really good with water. Even after washing mine really well it still seems to be clouding up the water.

The fish love it. It has a lot of overhangs and ledges for them. Post some pictures when you get it set up opcorn:


----------



## hoopvillian (Feb 12, 2012)

Where is this place that has the lowest price for these backgrounds, did I miss it in the thread? Link please.


----------



## turbokev (Nov 26, 2012)

PM sent


----------



## Koteckn (May 16, 2012)

would you mind sending the link to me as well?

Thanks!

- H


----------



## turbokev (Nov 26, 2012)

Done.


----------

